# A Few Piccies



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

So I got my not so good camera out this morning and took a few pics of my tiel gang.

Here we have a molting Barnslee - doesnt she look sweet.










Cutie Charlie - he is the oldest of the 5.










Baby Milko.










Look at my tail now 










Look we can all share nicely.










Dont you come too close newcomer.










The evil monster that is NOO NOO - he was just about to start talking when I took this.










The beautiful Jessica.










Since we had the kitchen finished they love to play in here.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh, i just love them all!! I think Barnslee is my fav, she's so pretty.  They all are though!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You have a beautiful flock there. I'm in love with Milko - what a cutie!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous bunch of tiels you have over there  Milko's tail look's great he is adorable


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a beautiful bunch! Each one is uniquely gorgeous.


Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very beautiful!!! Lovely pics! You may want to watch No No's nostrils/nares-they are a bit red and inflamed.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Are they - they dont look inflamed to me. They have always been that colour since he was a baby.

I tell you what I'll send him to you to check over cos I sure aint picking him up and poking his nostrils hehe not if I want any fingers left at all


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

All your tiels are gorgous!!!  His nostrils don't look that bad to me!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Great pictures, Jessica is just so beautiful!
Great stuff


----------

